# Anyone in Athens?



## konamd (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm planning a trip to Athens with some coworkers toward the end of March. They don't ride, but I'd love to hit up a trail while I'm there, especially the Parnitha olympic course. Anyone live around there who would be willing to show me around the local trails? 

Thanks!
dave


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello, 
just saw your posting. We are a group of riders lovated in Athens, Greece and we organize weekly rides all around Athens and Greece in general. If you do come in Greece drop me an email at [email protected] so we can arrange a few rides during your stay.
Max


----------



## Rolling Egg (Mar 29, 2005)

Just saw your post. If you're not here already, drop me a line at [email protected] and we can hook up for a ride or something.

The guys at cyclist.gr are cool too. They know the area pretty well so you are guaranteed a good time. The riding here is excellent, by the way.

The Olympic course on Parnitha is off limits, I think. There are much better trails around in any case.


----------



## konamd (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey guys, thanks for the responses. I didn't have a chance to meet up and go for a ride while I was in Greece, but it's a beautiful country and I can only imagine how great the riding is. I'll look you guys up on my next trip out there!


----------



## skritikos (Jun 5, 2004)

konamd said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the responses. I didn't have a chance to meet up and go for a ride while I was in Greece, but it's a beautiful country and I can only imagine how great the riding is. I'll look you guys up on my next trip out there!


We really have many great places to ride (road or MTB). The not so good parts, dealing with all those crazy car drivers and the quality of the paved roads 

Send a PM before visiting Athens again, we'll be glad if you join for a ride.

Stamatis


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

maps: https://www.mountains.gr/indexen/

organized biking/hiking in athens: www.bikegreece.com

pics that i made

at parnitha(north of athens):

































hymettos(east):


















i was there in may 2004 (with the geared bike)
during the time when the testevents for the olympic bikerace was
the hole stary and some more pics:
https://www.singlespeed.ch/pages/athen_2004.htm
(in german)

i'm planning to go to greece in september but i think i will try out some things on the peloponeese

chris


----------



## skritikos (Jun 5, 2004)

Hi Chris!
You should visit Crete too. Beautiful huge island, great mountains and people!

Stamatis



singlestoph said:


> .....i'm planning to go to greece in september but i think i will try out some things on the peloponeese.....chris


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

i always wanted to go to greece


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

back

i was on the peloponese
in the north on the mainland
and on kefalonia

i found a few rideable singletrails but most of them where between 1200 and 1500m over sealevel (3600-4500ft) and a few places where there should be more 

pictures soon here and on my website

christoph

crete: maybe next time


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

a few pics of that trip



























Peloponese
































































Kefalonia:




























all the pics: here 
and here with some more informations (in german)

s


----------



## EpicEm (Nov 4, 2005)

I have to post here...

We have just set up a mountain biking holiday company based just east of Athens (Nea Makri)

We ride in the Pendeli mountain range and also on Parnitha and the Royal Forest at Varibopi.

If anayone is interested they canm check us out 
here

Emily


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

There is also Bikegreece in athens










s


----------

